# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  productos organicos para exportacion

## daniel tregierman

Me interesa importar productos organicos a Israel. agradecere detalles de los productos y cotizacion.  Daniel Tregierman  tregierman@gmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Productos orgánicos: El banano es el de mayor exportación en Perú Artículo: El precio ya no es una barrera para adquirir productos orgánicos Artículo: En Surco desarrollan biohuerto con productos orgánicos para consumo de vecinos Artículo: Perú fortalecerá exportación de productos orgánicos beneficiando a regiones Artículo: Perú lograría récord en exportación de productos orgánicos este año al sumar US$ 250 millones

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Me interesa importar productos organicos a Israel. agradecere detalles de los productos y cotizacion.  Daniel Tregierman  tregierman@gmail.com

 Estimado Daniel, en este momento te podría ofrecer algunos productos orgánicos en harina, como por ejemplo, harina de kiwicha orgánica, harina de camu camu orgánica, harina de maíz morado orgánica, harina de yacón orgánica, harina de mezquite orgánica, y tal vez te pueda ofrecer también aguaymanto deshidratado orgánico. 
Me avisas si te interesaría algunos de estos productos para pasarte más información y precios. Saludos.

----------


## daniel tregierman

Estimados:en general estos productos no son conocidos en Israel.Asi mismo si se trata de productos procesados como harinas para ser vendidos en el Mercado Israeli es necesrio un certificado de kosher. Si puede ser interesante importer granos de algunos de estos productos como chia' amrantus y otros.Daniel Tregierman

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Daniel, los productos en harina que te ofrezco tienen certificación Kosher, entre otras. Con respecto a qué otros productos orgánicos de Perú te podría ofrecer, serían: quinua orgánica, kion o jengibre orgánico, banano orgánico y aguaymanto orgánico 
Me avisas si estarías interesado en alguno de esos productos, y tal vez pueda conseguir cotizaciones de chía orgánica también. Saludos.

----------


## daniel tregierman

Aunque paret de estos productos no son conocidos puede ser interesante tartar de introcucir al Mercado si tienen certificado kosher.Agradeceria datos tecnicos y cotizacion de los productos y por supuesto que chia organica puede ser de los principals productos.puede mandar mail al   tregierman@gmail.com    saludos Daniel tregierman

----------

